# PHP won't start



## Alex4108 (Sep 6, 2011)

Installed php52-extensions and php52 via /usr/ports/lang.  I got everything working, and get this when I try to launch php in shell

```
Reading symbols from /libexec/ld-elf.so.1...done.
Loaded symbols for /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
#0  0x28a14016 in hash_lookup (hashtab=0x2957f5e0, key=0xbfbfe590 "\221Â»\")Ã[\026)Ã ÃµW)Ã´Ã­%)Ã°Pp(") at misc.c:349
349     misc.c: No such file or directory.
        in misc.c
[New Thread 287c9140 (LWP 100454)]
```
(After a ton of mod loading)


----------



## ericmacmini (Sep 6, 2011)

What's your uname -a give as output?
Do you have a custom kernel?


----------



## Alex4108 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kernel is a standard kernel.  


```
FreeBSD my.host.name 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #0: Sat Jun 12 11:31:12 CEST 2010     
[email]root@sehr.niedli.ch[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SEHRKERN  i386
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 7, 2011)

A standard kernel is named GENERIC, not SEHRKERN .. Maybe go to 8.2-RELEASE or -STABLE with a GENERIC kernel before trying anything else.


----------



## Alex4108 (Sep 7, 2011)

Didn't know the kernel type.  I'm running in a jail under my friend's server.  It's been working before.

What happened is one of our drives in the RAID-5 fell out, clearing out a portion of my /usr folder.  I had to reinstall all my ports from scratch.  PHP is the only one giving me trouble right now and I don't know why.

Before I install php52-extensions, it functions.  After I load extensions, it gives me:

```
Segmentation Fault (11)
```


----------



## RedRat (Sep 7, 2011)

Alex4108 said:
			
		

> What happened is one of our drives in the RAID-5 fell out, clearing out a portion of my /usr folder.



/usr holds not installed ports only, but also important parts of base system. You have to [cmd=]make installworld[/cmd] to be sure that all important system files in place.


----------



## Alex4108 (Sep 7, 2011)

RedRat said:
			
		

> /usr holds not installed ports only, but also important parts of base system. You have to [cmd=]make installworld[/cmd] to be sure that all important system files in place.



We already did that  What's weird is before the drive died, everything worked 100%. Now the only thing not working is PHP.

Should I just re-install the jail?


----------

